# No more IVF/FET Cycles. Surrogacy with best friend. Help needed?



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hiya 

I have just had my second chemical pregnancy and i have decided not to go through anymore IVF/FET Cycles. My best friend who already has two daughters of her own has offered to be a surrogate for me. Can anyone let me know, how i go about doing this? and would i have to wait a year before i can start this to come to terms with the baby i will never have of my own? I am NHS patient and have four frozen embryo's left would i have to pay to keep them in storage and will i be able to use these for surrogacy?

Thank you for your help x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Holly are you asking the nhs to fund your surrogacy cycles? If so I think you should contact your pct for guidance. I have only explored and had treatment in the private sector, where you do have to pay for storage annually and a surrogacy cycle is more expensive than fresh cycle plus counselling for you, your DH/DP and your friend and her partner are required. It then goes to a clinics ethics panel for consideration. Wishing you luck


----------



## alongtimecoming (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi holly,
We met on bare choc bunnies thread, sorry to now find you on here but pleased you are making plans!
I wouldn't have thought you would have to wait a year as some people have et to themselves and surro at the same time but, speaking from experience, you will want some time to think about someone else carrying for you.
Our surro cycle ended in bfn but our surro was one of my best friends. It has pros and cons...
Happy to have a pm conversation if you like.
Your surro effectively has the prep for fet, our clinic charges £800 for this and drugs about £500 I think. Our pct initially wouldn't touch surrogacy but we appealed throug mp and got two cycles free like any other person who wants Ivf.
Good luck honey, if nothing comes of it, you like me will realise what an amazing friend you have!
Xx


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi 

alongtimecoming - Could my surrogate have a natural FET Cycle where she wont have to take the drugs? How would i get intouch with my PCT? Oh and not sure how to pm!!  Really sorry to hear about your BFN. Will you try again? Which Clinic are you with?   x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

You can have ET on a natural cycle, I would go through your Gp get his/her support to ask your pct.


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you JJ1. Should i ask my GP or my Fertility Clinic? My Clinic have refused to do Surrogacy but i might be able to do it through Manchester BUPA Hospital.  x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Your Gp,  as the pct commissions and pays the clinic to do the cycles for them.


----------

